# Building a gaming rig.[2 lakhs budget]



## seamon (Dec 24, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Gaming. Planning to max out games such as Witcher 3, GTA V.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:2 Lakhs.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Yes

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Win 8.1

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:As much as possible in 2 M.2 NGFF and 1 SATA connectors.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:Size- as large as possible.
Res-1440p I guess. G-sync preferred.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Processor, chassis and PSU.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:Q1-2 2015

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Nopity nopity nope nope nope

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: USA LEL!

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I am gonna buy the MSI GS 30 and I need is advice to buy:
1.GPU
2.HDD.
3.KB
4.Monitor.

This is gonna be my college laptop/desktop.

- - - Updated - - -

Only 1 GPU slot too.

- - - Updated - - -

Budget updated


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 24, 2014)

ok i want to suggest a rig but is this a troll? like why won't you upgrade your mobo? you can go with 3x970 at this budget also you will get more options to extend your storage. why?


----------



## seamon (Dec 24, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> ok i want to suggest a rig but is this a troll? like why won't you upgrade your mobo? you can go with 3x970 at this budget also you will get more options to extend your storage. why?



read lol.
I don't have a PC.
I building a desktop+laptop combo. 
During the day I can take the laptop to college and then come home and dock it to the PC.
I am not trolling ffs.

- - - Updated - - -

Can I not have a high budget?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 24, 2014)

a list of what you have and don't want to buy would help us in suggesting.


----------



## seamon (Dec 24, 2014)

I have:
1)Razer Deathadder mouse.
2)Skull Candy Headphones.

I will buy[Fixed]
1)MSI GS 30 laptop.(~1000-1200$)
2)GS 30 docking station.(~200$)

I will buy[Not fixed]
1)GPU.
2)KB.
3)Monitor.
4)2xM.2 SSDs.
5)3.5" SATA HDD.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 25, 2014)

my fault didn't read what GS30 is :l

tbh that is a very high budget. You are spending too much money. 

Anyways 

EVGA GTX Titan Z -  $1100

Corsair Vengeance K70 RGB - $200

Dell U2713 - 57k (anything better?)

Dont know about M.2 SSDs so i'll stay quiet on it.

WD Green 6TB - $267


this should be enough and also you end up with some more money. You can buy a better monitor (suggested by someone else) using it or go dual monitor or save up money.


----------



## seamon (Dec 25, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> my fault didn't read what GS30 is :l
> 
> tbh that is a very high budget. You are spending too much money.
> 
> ...



Will a SLI single card like TITAN Z work on a non-SLI MB?

- - - Updated - - -

I think I should probably wait for Maxwell refresh of the TITAN.

PS: It's a getting into college gift.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 25, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> my fault didn't read what GS30 is :l
> 
> tbh that is a very high budget. You are spending too much money.
> 
> ...



Id suggest Qnix Evolution  2 , it uses PLS panel


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> I have:
> 1)Razer Deathadder mouse.
> 2)Skull Candy Headphones.
> 
> ...



1)Zotac GTX980 4GB,
2)CoolerMaster Devastator Gaming Bundle,
3)Dell S2740L 27" LED,
4)Samsung 840 EVO 500GB,
5)WD Caviar RED 1TB.


----------



## seamon (Dec 25, 2014)

1)Any idea when the TITAN Maxwell is due. I'll buy that.
2)Thoughts on Razer Blackwidow Chroma. Razer fanboy here. I want the absolute best.
3)Seriously a 1080p monitor? Thoughts on ROG SWIFT PG278Q. Suggest G-sync monitor please. Will a GTX Titan Maxwell edition be able to max out games [MENTION=2221]144[/MENTION]0p. I mean absolute max.
4)SATA SSDs won't work. Only M.2 2280 SSDs will work. eg. Crucial M550
5)Seriously 1 TB in a budget of 2 lakhs?  I may go for WD Green as suggested by [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION]


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 25, 2014)

bssunil said:


> 1)Zotac GTX980 4GB,
> 2)CoolerMaster Devastator Gaming Bundle,
> 3)Dell S2740L 27" LED,
> 4)Samsung 840 EVO 500GB,
> 5)WD Caviar RED 1TB.


Dude...he is buying from US.


Assuming he has a budget of around 3100 USD(roughly comes to 2Lakh INR) and the MSI GS 30 laptop.(~1000-1200$)
GS 30 docking station.(~200$) is already included in the budget of USD 3K.
he will roughly have around 1700 USD for 
GPU
Display
KB+Mouse
SSD
HDD

My suggestions
Display
ASUS VG248QE Black 24" 144Hz 1ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight LCD 3D Monitor Height&pivot adjustable 350 cd/m2 80,000,000:1 Built-in Speakers - Newegg.com 144Hz 1080P 280USD
ASUS PB Series PB278Q 27" 5ms (GTG) WQHD HDMI Widescreen LED Monitor 300 cd/m2 80,000,000:1 Built-in Speakers - Newegg.com 60Hz 1440P 470USD

GPU
ASUS STRIX-GTX980-DC2OC-4GD5 GeForce GTX 980 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card - Newegg.com 570USD
EVGA 04G-2981-KR GeForce GTX 980 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 ACX 2.0 PCI Express 3.0 - Newegg.com 550USD

GS320 docking station already comes with m.2 i think(will get back to you on this).
as for other mechanical storage go for WD REDS.

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> 1)Any idea when the TITAN Maxwell is due. I'll buy that.
> 2)Thoughts on Razer Blackwidow Chroma. Razer fanboy here. I want the absolute best.
> 3)Seriously a 1080p monitor? Thoughts on ROG SWIFT PG278Q. Suggest G-sync monitor please. Will a GTX Titan Maxwell edition be able to max out games [MENTION=2221]144[/MENTION]0p. I mean absolute max.
> 4)SATA SSDs won't work. Only M.2 2280 SSDs will work. eg. Crucial M550
> 5)Seriously 1 TB in a budget of 2 lakhs?  I may go for WD Green as suggested by [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION]


1.titan maxwell wont help in gaming bro  sorry to burst you dream.
2.Go for roccat..u will never go back to anything else i would suggest a decent mechanical KB with cherry black or brown keys.
3.ROG swoift is around 1000USD where its available.On newegg it was cheaper..but OOS .


----------



## seamon (Dec 25, 2014)

sumonpathak said:


> Dude...he is buying from US.
> 
> 
> Assuming he has a budget of around 3100 USD(roughly comes to 2Lakh INR) and the MSI GS 30 laptop.(~1000-1200$)
> ...



1)Why won't TITAN Maxwell help in gaming. TITAN Kepler is definitely better than GTX 780. :/
2)Mind having a look at Razer Blackwidow?
3)comments on ROG swift?

Which future(@015 Q1-2) GPU will be able to max out games  [MENTION=2221]144[/MENTION]0p absolute max. 

PS:I can extend budget by another 30-40k

- - - Updated - - -

Also MSI GS30 price is tentative, it may be cheaper or more expensive by a couple hundred dollars when it is revealed in CES Jan.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> 1)Why won't TITAN Maxwell help in gaming. TITAN Kepler is definitely better than GTX 780. :/
> 2)Mind having a look at Razer Blackwidow?
> 3)comments on ROG swift?
> 
> ...



1.
GTX Titan vs GTX 980
AnandTech | Bench - GPU14
GTX Titan Black vs GTX 980
AnandTech | Bench - GPU14


i hope u get the picture 

2.I took a look at it..in mu opinion its overrated..if u really needs something high end but minus the bling bling go for a ducky keyboard
Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics, and More - Newegg.com
Ducky Mechanical Keyboards
Ducky Channel?Products?Keyboards

these are like the elites of KB world.
Ask any real keyboard enthusiast about which brands they prefer..u will know.

3.ROG swift: impressive,awesome,Out of stock most of the times


----------



## seamon (Dec 25, 2014)

sumonpathak said:


> 1.
> GTX Titan vs GTX 980
> AnandTech | Bench - GPU14
> GTX Titan Black vs GTX 980
> ...



1)no no no I don't think you got what I was trying to tell you.

GTX TITAN(Kepler) is better than GTX 780.
GTX 980 is better than GTX TITAN(Kepler).
Now, GTX TITAN(Maxwell)(TITAN Black is Kepler not Maxwell)(Maxwell TITAN not revealed yet, will probably be revealed at CES jan)  will be much better than both GTX TITAN(Kepler) and GTX 980.

So will it be able to max out games  [MENTION=2221]144[/MENTION]0p for say at least 2-3 years? I'll change GPU after that for Pascal(?) TITAN.

2)I need the bling. 

3)Should I get it once it gets back in stock? or are better G-sync monitors on their way? Should I consider 4k?

- - - Updated - - -

Also suppose I take my current laptop(I have 2 right now) for classes and decide to build a full fledged rig. What will I be able to achieve in this budget?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> 1)no no no I don't think you got what I was trying to tell you.
> 
> GTX TITAN(Kepler) is better than GTX 780.
> GTX 980 is better than GTX TITAN(Kepler).
> ...



1.the titan lineup is not meant for complete gaming..so unless yer going for WS stuff along with gaming i wouldn't suggests a titan.
2.ah well 
3.you should get it once its back...4K would need more cpu+gpu power..so ur cpu (might) buckle..go easy on the poor thing


----------



## seamon (Dec 25, 2014)

sumonpathak said:


> 1.the titan lineup is not meant for complete gaming..so unless yer going for WS stuff along with gaming i wouldn't suggests a titan.
> 2.ah well
> 3.you should get it once its back...4K would need more cpu+gpu power..so ur cpu (might) buckle..go easy on the poor thing



1. I want the absolute best for gaming so GTX 980Ti?
2. Blackwidow good enough?
3. CPU will be approximately equal to AMD FX-8350 8 core.

- - - Updated - - -

Also suppose I take my current laptop(I have 2 right now) for classes and decide to build a full fledged rig. What will I be able to achieve in this budget?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 25, 2014)

Also suppose I take my current laptop(I have 2 right now) for classes and decide to build a full fledged rig. What will I be able to achieve in this budget?[/QUOTE]

from the top of my head(since i don't have exact prices with me)
4790k
Maximus VII Ranger
2x 980? 
16GB ram
ASUS PB287Q Black 28" 4K UHD 1ms 10-bit HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor height&Pivot adjustable 300 cd/m2 100,000,000:1 - Newegg.com only 60Hz 4K display i could find.

rest i think u can manage 

a decent DDR4 setup with good motherboard will be costlier :\
so not suggesting

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> 1. I want the absolute best for gaming so GTX 980Ti?
> 2. Blackwidow good enough?
> 3. CPU will be approximately equal to AMD FX-8350 8 core.


for now GTX 980 is the absolute best.
2.get the ducky..please? razer is wayy too overrated...and ducky have backlighting too along with choice of keys.You wont be regretting it.
3.i would say stick to 1440P.Even though the cpu becomes a non issues most of the times (when u are going over 1080P)running 4K on a 8350 is kinda stretching it IMHO.


----------



## seamon (Dec 25, 2014)

sumonpathak said:


> Also suppose I take my current laptop(I have 2 right now) for classes and decide to build a full fledged rig. What will I be able to achieve in this budget?
> 
> from the top of my head(since i don't have exact prices with me)
> 4790k
> ...



nvm desktop will be too cumbersome besides I need a 13" laptop for classes. 
1. GTX 980 is a little weak atm. Gonna wait for GTX 980 Ti. Also, how much will I be able to overclock it on air? I can replace TIM and stuff.
2. Nope! LEL Razer Blackwidow!
3. K 1440p it is then ROG one right?
4. I'mma go for 2x M550 M.2 SSDs.
5. WD Green 6 TB good enough?

- - - Updated - - -

I am going for this setup also because I think it's be better to multitask on a 27" 1440p monitor than a 13" 1440p monitor(GS 30 has it)


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 25, 2014)

post pictures if can finally decide what are u buying


----------



## seamon (Dec 25, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> post pictures if can finally decide what are u buying



definitely not this year 

- - - Updated - - -

I am thinking of getting a membrane keyboard. I like laptop keyboards.

- - - Updated - - -

Also what's the difference between WD Red and WD Green?


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> definitely not this year
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



WD Green is for storage. It offers best GB/Rs. WD Red is for NAS purpose.


----------



## seamon (Dec 25, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> WD Green is for storage. It offers best GB/Rs. WD Red is for NAS purpose.



6 TB models of both cost almost same :/


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> 6 TB models of both cost almost same :/



Its upto your needs. Also 2TB model of WD Greens is the cheapest 2TB  WD Red takes more access time.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 25, 2014)

WD red offers better data protection and storage.
Greens are mainly geared towards low running power while red is for nas environments.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 25, 2014)

sumonpathak said:


> WD red offers better data protection and storage.
> Greens are mainly geared towards low running power while red is for nas environments.



WD Green has high failure rate compared to WD Blue and Black HDD's.


----------



## seamon (Dec 25, 2014)

bssunil said:


> WD Green has high failure rate compared to WD Blue and Black HDD's.



I am comparing WD Green and Red here because only these 2 have 6 TB variants.


----------



## seamon (Dec 26, 2014)

First product coming up very soon.


----------



## seamon (Jan 5, 2015)

GS 30 unveiled at CES '15

PSU=450W.

MSRP=1999$

Man that messes up my budget.

- - - Updated - - -

CPU TDP=47W
Can someone shed light on HDD+2 speakers TDP?


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 5, 2015)

seamon said:


> GS 30 unveiled at CES '15
> 
> PSU=450W.
> 
> ...



lol wtf 450W only? you cant fit a single 970 in it. Anyways HDDs consume around 5W i guess and speakers are powered externally.


----------



## seamon (Jan 5, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> lol wtf 450W only? you cant fit a single 970 in it. Anyways HDDs consume around 5W i guess and speakers are powered externally.



A GTX 980 has a TDP of 165W.
Do you realize how absurd your sentence sounds?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 5, 2015)

seamon said:


> GS 30 unveiled at CES '15
> 
> PSU=450W.
> 
> ...



TDP is NOT equal to power consumption. Use this link to calculate recommend PSU wattage for your config.


----------



## seamon (Jan 5, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> TDP is NOT equal to power consumption. Use this link to calculate recommend PSU wattage for your config.


  [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION]


I can't use that site as the config I am buying has a mobile core i7 CPU and also the different components(RAM) are mobile components which by default use less power. Also, the laptop components can be powered by an additional PSU(laptop charger) which will take care of CPU+RAM+SSDs etc.

So basically, the 450W is solely for GPU,3.5" HDD and Speakers.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, reviewers have already run GTX 980 in this config without the secondary PSU(laptop charger) and that too without any bottleneck.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 6, 2015)

seamon said:


> A GTX 980 has a TDP of 165W.
> Do you realize how absurd your sentence sounds?



well i had to do clear up stuff with rijinpk about this.. and turns out well it can actually power it excluding other components and all. also there wont be headroom for much upgrade(which you wont be doing anyway) so yeah my sentence was absurd


----------



## seamon (Jan 6, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> well i had to do clear up stuff with rijinpk about this.. and turns out well it can actually power it excluding other components and all. also there wont be headroom for much upgrade(which you wont be doing anyway) so yeah my sentence was absurd



I want to overclock it. 400W is enough to overclock a 165W GPU don't you think?


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 6, 2015)

seamon said:


> I want to overclock it. 400W is enough to overclock a 165W GPU don't you think?



i dont think it'd be safe. If you use the laptop charger then you can overclock.

on a side note, why overclock a 980? no sense. it's a beast without overclocking.


----------



## seamon (Jan 6, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> i dont think it'd be safe. If you use the laptop charger then you can overclock.
> 
> on a side note, why overclock a 980? no sense. it's a beast without overclocking.



for 144Hz 1440p monitor.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 6, 2015)

seamon said:


> for 144Hz 1440p monitor.



once again 144Hz doesnt make sense. 60 is enough IMO but everyone has a choice 
and 980 can handle 1440 easily


----------



## seamon (Jan 6, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> once again 144Hz doesnt make sense. 60 is enough IMO but everyone has a choice
> and 980 can handle 1440 easily



I am gonna buy GTX 980Ti/TITAN II.

144Hz is so much more smoother. Gonna buy ROG Swift or Acer G-sync 144Hz 1440p.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 6, 2015)

seamon said:


> I want to overclock it. 400W is enough to overclock a 165W GPU don't you think?



you better be on a safe side with a good 550w unit. TDP is not actual power consumption!
peace of mind is always better.


----------



## seamon (Jan 6, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> you better be on a safe side with a good 550w unit. TDP is not actual power consumption!
> peace of mind is always better.



Dude that's not something I can change. 450W is the default PSU that comes with the system. I can't change it.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Oops. My bad 
Overclocking might be risky especially in the long run.


----------



## seamon (Jan 7, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> Oops. My bad
> Overclocking might be risky especially in the long run.



Also, it's not that I haven't overclocked GPUs under lower power than what was consumed. I tried overclocking 2 GT 650Ms using a 120W adapter when they needed a 170W one. I got repeated black screen and driver crashes but overall no damage to either cards. Still overclocked on +290Mhz core. So yeah, not a noob in overclocking.

- - - Updated - - -

OK I have changed my mind. I am buying Alienware 15.
It has everything a laptop is supposed to have 
1)4k IGZO display.
2)GTX 980m
3)eGPU solution for GTX 980Ti


----------



## ico (Jan 8, 2015)

seamon said:


> A GTX 980 has a TDP of 165W.
> Do you realize how absurd your sentence sounds?





seamon said:


> I want to overclock it. 400W is enough to overclock a 165W GPU don't you think?


Still consumes over 200w. HARDOCP - Temp and Power - MSI GeForce GTX 970 GAMING 4G Video Card Review

Although a good 450w PSU will run GTX 970 fine, TDP/*Thermal Design Power* is NOT power consumption.


----------



## seamon (Jan 8, 2015)

ico said:


> Still consumes over 200w. HARDOCP - Temp and Power - MSI GeForce GTX 970 GAMING 4G Video Card Review
> 
> Although a good 450w PSU will run GTX 970 fine, TDP/*Thermal Design Power* is NOT power consumption.



Enough headroom left no worries . Setup has been tested with TITAN BLACK with no bottleneck.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2015)

That Alienware thingie has a PCIE X4 lane, massive massive bottlenecks imo...
a 980 Ti will function @ most likely 75% power.. waste of money in my opinion..

- - - Updated - - -



ico said:


> Still consumes over 200w. HARDOCP - Temp and Power - MSI GeForce GTX 970 GAMING 4G Video Card Review
> 
> Although a good 450w PSU will run GTX 970 fine, TDP/*Thermal Design Power* is NOT power consumption.


, Maxwell jindabaad !


----------



## ico (Jan 8, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> That Alienware thingie has a PCIE X4 lane, massive massive bottlenecks imo...
> a 980 Ti will function @ most likely 75% power.. waste of money in my opinion..


No, PCIe 3.0 X4 should be fast enough.

Still don't think PCIe 2.0 X16 has been maxed out YET, it hadn't during the days of 7970/280X. 2.0 X8 is same as 3.0 X4.

Check here: 2.0 X8 isn't bottlenecking Titan in any case.
Impact of PCI-E Speed on Gaming Performance - Puget Custom Computers


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2015)

I understand what you are saying but the graphics amplifier houses a X4 slot that passes all the bandwidth via a proprietary slot (AKA for Alienware 13 only).. Until, benchmarks claim otherwise, its safe to assume that there WILL be noticeable performance loss..
Comparing a motherboard's PCIE X4 3.0 to this product is not fair at all, a motherboard's PCIE lane is directly connected to the CPU with very minimal losses..


----------



## seamon (Jan 8, 2015)

[MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION]
There are benchies here *www.notebookcheck.net/Dell-Alienware-13-Notebook-Review.133602.0.html

In this case the GPU was heavily bottlenecked by the core i5U CPU. This will change in the AW 15 as that features a full quad running at 3.5Ghz which overclocks when the Graphics Amplifier is attached.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2015)

> he box weighs a hefty 3,530 grams, which means it is 80% heavier than the notebook itself. It includes a 460 Watts power adaptor, which is even sufficient for the most powerful desktop GPUs. The Graphics Amplifier is attached with a proprietary cable, which – contrary to modern motherboards –* does not use a PCIe x16 interface, but only PCIe x4. This means very fast chips can lose about 10% of their performance.*



This !

MSI GS30 Shadow 13.3" Ultrabook with External Desktop GPU Dock, this claims to have 16x full PCI express lane however..
perhaps @rhynasty can shed some light regarding this


----------



## seamon (Jan 8, 2015)

Good idea. Let's ask  [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -

Ok now I am worried about PCIe bottleneck


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 8, 2015)

seamon said:


> Good idea. Let's ask   @rhyansy
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *Ok now I am worried about PCIe bottleneck*



There's a reason we don't suggest laptops for gaming. We have already suggested what's best for your need.


----------



## seamon (Jan 8, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> There's a reason we don't suggest laptops for gaming. We have already suggested what's best for your need.



*Ahem* I am a prospective student of Computer Engineering in a college better than IIT. I need the freakin laptop to take to freakin class to take notes and stuff. So yeah, laptops only.

- - - Updated - - -

Do you think a PCIE X4 lane will able to handle 4k gaming maxed out details whenever a capable enough card comes out?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 8, 2015)

seamon said:


> *Ahem* I am a prospective student of Computer Engineering in a college better than IIT. I need the freakin laptop to take to freakin class to take notes and stuff. So yeah, laptops only.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Do you think a PCIE X4 lane will able to handle 4k gaming maxed out details whenever a capable enough card comes out?


PCIE X4 "might" not handle 4K gaming IMHO.
I would suggest getting a light weight laptop for classes along with a gaming rig.


----------



## seamon (Jan 8, 2015)

sumonpathak said:


> PCIE X4 "might" not handle 4K gaming IMHO.
> I would suggest getting a light weight laptop for classes along with a gaming rig.



Say I am out on campus and between classes I wanna game in a library. That's why I need the GTX 980m for libraries and GTX 980Ti/TITAN II for dorms. Besides, there will probably not enough space for a full fledged desktop in my dorm room.

You can look at the dorm room here :
First Street Towers: Virtual Tour 

Look at the single rooms. There's hardly enough space and I'll be paying a lot for the room. I'll run out of space if I buy a desktop


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 8, 2015)

seamon said:


> Say I am out on campus and between classes I wanna game in a library. That's why I need the GTX 980m for libraries and GTX 980Ti/TITAN II for dorms. Besides, there will probably not enough space for a full fledged desktop in my dorm room.
> 
> You can look at the dorm room here :
> First Street Towers: Virtual Tour
> ...



Get a SFF rig?
u can easily fit one 980+4790k+16gb+decent mobo in an SFF rig.


----------



## seamon (Jan 8, 2015)

sumonpathak said:


> Get a SFF rig?
> u can easily fit one 980+4790k+16gb+decent mobo in an SFF rig.



Point?

Alienware 15 is already as powerful as your SFF with graphics amplifier and it takes up half as much space.


----------



## rhyansy (Jan 9, 2015)

seamon said:


> Good idea. Let's ask  [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION]
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ok now I am worried about PCIe bottleneck



There's no bottleneck with PCIe of docking to GS30.

*fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10897907_931525966858175_1253160669296228651_n.jpg?oh=d81c2f8cf368c3fee2ad692d6b28f3de&oe=55335B7D&__gda__=1430194849_30db2c8784bee3a00516517c0f099f66

*fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10407712_931525963524842_2945538961564197791_n.jpg?oh=4b87c06698ee5e290281ea1ea2998f46&oe=55395605&__gda__=1429845359_95388986eb610e8d786d1fdfe13eb554


----------



## seamon (Jan 9, 2015)

[MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] So looking at this^, will PCIe x4 in AW 15 bottleneck future cards capable of 4k gaming at maxed out details?
Is it better to go with MSI?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 9, 2015)

4k gaming with the current gen GPU is just too retarded.. Not even desktop single GPUs are capable of 4k Gaming at high settings, forget mobile GPUs
1440p makes a lot more sense

GTX 970 SLI on Crysis 3 (high, not even ultra) just barely manages 30 fps @ 4k
Crysis 3 is a game that was developed for last gen, the requirements will become brutal with the transition to next gen


----------



## seamon (Jan 9, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> 4k gaming with the current gen GPU is just too retarded.. Not even desktop single GPUs are capable of 4k Gaming at high settings, forget mobile GPUs
> 1440p makes a lot more sense



I was talking about desktop GPU. AW 15 has 4k screen but no 1440p screen option. Can a single future desktop card max out the screen?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 9, 2015)

seamon said:


> I was talking about desktop GPU. AW 15 has 4k screen but no 1440p screen option. Can a single future desktop card max out the screen?



Cant say, it certainly doesnt seem like that.. unless you are talking about the future GTX titan or something equivalent.... IMO for 4k gaming to mature, it will take another 3-4 years.. 4k gaming right now is what Crysis 1 Ultra setting  was in 2007


----------



## seamon (Jan 9, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Cant say, it certainly doesnt seem like that.. unless you are talking about the future GTX titan or something equivalent.... IMO for 4k gaming to mature, it will take another 3-4 years.. 4k gaming right now is what Crysis 1 Ultra setting  was in 2007



Yep talking about a future TITAN.


----------



## seamon (Jan 16, 2015)

First item: Razer Deathadder Chroma

*i62.tinypic.com/34e8075.jpg

*i61.tinypic.com/b6pugg.jpg

*i60.tinypic.com/e9eyvc.jpg

*i58.tinypic.com/309txlj.jpg

*i57.tinypic.com/amvcs4.jpg


----------



## seamon (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey guys do you think I can get a more powerful PSU and power up the GPU by keeping the PSU outside the dock and cutting a small hole in the dock. WOuld this work? [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION]


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 19, 2015)

iguess you can. I cnt be too sure for a GS30 but one of my friends did it for his pc as it was branded and didnt had a good psu to support a GTX760. I'll ask him and tell you. 

ps - his psu was unremovable


----------

